# Just An Fyi For Those Of You Who Have The



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wild until it met me


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

oh sure...but try that with your pink glasses and he would have gone all crazy on you.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I'm sure the Doxie's weren't with you or that thing would never have been able to get that close!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey aren't there laws against that??? 
Antagonizing wild animals I think they call it!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I bet you the Doxie's are both jealous!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like you are doing the Texas Two-Step


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Is it just me, or does that bear appear to be standing very, very still???


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The beer needs your pink glasses

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> I'm sure the Doxie's weren't with you or that thing would never have been able to get that close!


yes, Killer 1 and Killer 2 would have shredde his ankles....do bears HAVE ankles?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Justman said:


> Is it just me, or does that bear appear to be standing very, very still???


He was very afraid of me I tell ya and besides it was a little STUFFY in there, yeah, that's it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> The beer needs your pink glasses
> 
> Thor


sounds like a MaeJae May Day!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> The beer needs your pink glasses
> 
> Thor


Actually Thor, I think it was the BEAR who needed the BEER ....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

.... this explains *everything*...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> .... this explains *everything*...


who knew a North Idaho bear could have so much style? so much class?


----------

